# Daiwa Surf Rods



## clownfish (Jan 6, 2004)

I wanted to get some opinions on Daiwa Surf Rods.Thinking of buying one to pair with my Daiwa Sealine X.
Thanks.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Just depends what ya want to use the rod for.. They are not the best rods out there kinda spongey if ya ask me... JAM


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

The US doe not get the daiwa rods that the uk does, we are on the low end. If you want a quality daiwa product you need to search UK websites. I have a team daiwa TNXS142M under rated at 4-8 that will cast a 8oz weight over 500'
It wasn't cheap at 450 quid, but one of my favorite rods. Its a shame that we here in the states do not have easy excess to some of the finest rods produced. But you must remember, quality don't come cheap, and if you play you pay.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I have an Eliminator 11', which is a dog. :--| Do you want it?  Casts up to 8oz a reasonable distance (150' ?) with a 7500 C3CT. It has too little sensitivity for gentle takes, is too stiff for anything but the hardest takes and too short to cast long.

It might make a half-decent anchor heaver for King rigging?

You're all wondering why I have it - that's a good question.  

Cheers
Brian


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the Team Diawa 11'. It was great for fishing when I first got it. But once I learned the more powerful casts, I felt that the reel seat was too close to the ground (the butt was too short) for my wingspan to really give it any umph. And I'm not exactly a big guy either.

If you want to go factory rod, look into Basspro's Ocean Master surf rods. They are cheaper than the Diawas and cast and load better, IMHO.

Chump


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a Sealine-x 11' rated at 4 to 7 oz. When I first got it I went to a local football field to test it . With a 3 oz. weight had no problem throwing 300 ft.,and I am not a very expierenced caster. With a baited rig I didnot seem to be able to load it up as well,but that might be because one time I sliced my index finger with the power pro line I use. I am not much of an authority,since this is the only surf rod I have ever owned. Steve


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clownfish what are you looking to fish for or are you trying to learn distance casting?
If I remember you bought and sold a rod and reel.
Diawa makes allot of different rods and they can vary quite a bit in proformance. Some will be junk and others like Kinnakeetom pointed out are among the finest made. Now with that said. I own a 10 Sealine-x that is a great mullet rod (ie large panfish) and somewhat of a metal rod(not really what I want but it works). It throws 3-4 oz very nicely. Oh by the way it took me a while to warm up to this rod. I may just pay the money to remove the foam grips and have cork tape put on it in stead but then again I have been thinking about that for a couple of years.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

All in all they are pretty good rods for the money. I have about 5-6 Daiwa surf rods and they take a lickin and keep on tickin. One thing I like about them is their bite detection. They have better bite detection than some more expensive rods. The rods I am talking about are the sealine x's and up, not the eliminators which I can not give an opinion on.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Daiwa Rods*

I have a couple of Diawa rods that I like OK. One is the 11' Eleminator, the other is a 12' Moonraker (a UK longcasting rod). I find that both have their place in my rod pile. Distance is as much technique as it is it equipment. I've seen folks with broom stick heavers and Squdders throwing scarey long distances, and those things really will throw a brick!

Bill


----------

